# ANYbody else more into concerts than movies?



## John N

I'm into the surround sound hobby mostly for the concerts . I watch a few movies a month.

A few family members and myself bought my father a nice little setup a few years ago and he never rents any movies ,only watches concerts.


----------



## Ayreonaut

I have three Netflix queues, one of them is exclusively concerts. 

Some that I have enjoyed:

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9: Piano Concerto No. 2: Berlin Philharmonic 
Diana Krall: Live in Paris 
Eagles: Hell Freezes Over 
Eric Clapton Unplugged 
George Winston: Seasons in Concert: Windham Hill 
Joe Satriani: Live in San Francisco 
Lang Lang: Live at Carnegie Hall 
Mikado: Gilbert & Sullivan: Stratford Festival 
Mozart: Don Giovanni 
Pink Floyd: Pulse
http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Eric_Clapton_Unplugged/7773356?trkid=64596


----------



## robk_11

I have to say I do enjoy watching concerts as much if not more than movies on my set up. I was one of the few that liked the whole DVD A/SACD deal too. Do you have any favorite concerts to watch? I enjoy The Last Waltz, David Gilmour in Concert, Alison Krause and Union Station Live, Jimi at Monterey (from the Monterey Pop Festival Box set) and The Who Live at the Isle of Wight. The Woodstock movie is also classic to check out sometimes. :T


----------



## John N

The ones that I seem to play the most are

Queensryche Operation Live Crime

Fleetwood Mac The Dance

Peter Framton Live in Detroit

Talking Heads Stop Making Sense

There are a few more.... 

One thing I hate is how they interupt a concert to talk about it on Black Sabbath (Last Supper ) and one of my SRV dvds:scratch:


----------



## Sonnie

I definitely watch more movies than concerts simply because there are lots of movies vs. concerts. But, I tremendously enjoy David Gilmour in Concert, Roger Waters Live and Eagles Farewell Tour... those are three awesome DVD concerts! If someone told me I had to permanently pick between movies and concerts, I'd pick concerts.


----------



## John N

I'll have to get out the Gilmour disc , have not played it in a while.

Just picked up the Waters disc, very good but can't get past not having Gilmour on guitar...

Love the sound on Eagles farewell tour. 

Clapton Unplugged is very good (I like him more on an acoustic than electric)

Led Zeppelin (huge fan here)

Still waiting for Pink Floyd Delicate Sounds of Thunder to come out on dvd :daydream: 

A Steely Dan concert dvd from last years tour would be nice .(concert was good ,sound was not on their first night in Milwaukee)


----------



## majorloser

****, though it was only in 4:3 ratio, Pink Floyd P.U.L.S.E. 2-DVD set was awesome.
The second DVD was the entire DSOTM live. Ain't nothing better AFAIC!


----------



## FguerraG

I definitely enjoy a good concert

This is my current list in no particular order:

Clapton.Crossroads

Judas Priest Rising In The East

Motley Crue Carnival of Sins - Live (2005)

Nirvana - Live Tonight Sold Out

No Quarter Page and Plant Unleaded

Pink Floyd Live At Pompeii 1972

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live El Mocambo

The Black Sabbath Story Vol 1 & 2

The Pink Floyd And Syd Barrett Story

Pink Floyd Pulse

David Gilmour in Concert

as you can see I'm a Pink Floyd fiend :bigsmile:


----------



## ACGREEN

i love good concerts and music through DVD or SACD. I never did get a DVD-Audio player, but both formats are pretty much obsolete now. MP3's have ruined music sound.


----------



## robk_11

I forgot... the Led Zeplin DVD is quality also!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

I have couple of DVD concerts, Eagles Hell freezes over, Bela Fleck & the Flecktones Live at the quick , Electric Light Orchestra Zoom, REM perfect square, Stomp out loud, and my favorite 3 Doors Down Away from the sun and I have VH1 Storytellers, Matchbox 20, Sara McLachlan, Natalie Merchant and Rod Stewart.:T


----------



## Guest

Hi

Id like to suggest a few disks that you might not though that I love

Magenta - The Gathering, this is a Welsh prog rock band and the quality of the recording is incredible

Dio - Holy Diver 2006, great concert footage

Tubular Bells 2 - Live at Edinburgh Castle

Rick Wakeman - Made in Cuba

Queen + Paul Rodgers - 2006 at Sheffield great concert with excellent Bryan May footage

Just a few different ideas to check out

Steve


----------



## John N

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> Dio - Holy Diver 2006, great concert footage
> 
> 
> Steve



I'll have to check that out. I have the Evil or Divine dvd.


----------



## Bailman

I have to say I am one of those who enjoys concert DVD's over movies. There aren't that many good sounding in my genre's which is a fairly sweeping one. I listen to most except country and classical. Please no flames:bigsmile:, just suggestion/recommendations.

With this being said, I will recommend some very good to excellent quality concert DVD's. I am not rating their performance although I am not recommending a lame performance because it looks/sounds VG to excellent. I either purchased these because I rented them and they were outstanding or I bought them because I really liked the artist and found this particular product was very good to excellent, therefore the recommendation.:jump:

Bela Fleck: Live at the Quick. An odd fusion group of extremely accomplished musicians.

Joe Satriani: Live in San Fransisco:scared: A true contemporary guitar hero playing it all from blues to rock to obscure and amazing technique.

Godsmack: Changes the Movie. Hard Rock originating from the Boston area

Roger Waters In the Flesh. Very clean recording and a great version of Comfortably Numb w/ Doyle Bramhall III. Excellent video quality too!

David Gimore Live. also vg video quality.

Pink Floyd P.U.L.S.E. Great concert with VG sound.


----------



## Ohmen

Two of my favorites that aren't listed here are:
Metallica: S&M with the San Francisco Symphony 
Alice in Chains: Unplugged


----------



## Guest

I like a lot of the dvd's posted above, my favourite dvd at the moment is Sessions for Robert J. - Eric Clapton, not really a concert as it's all shot in studio's, but well worth a look.


----------



## Bailman

HysteriKen said:


> I like a lot of the dvd's posted above, my favourite dvd at the moment is Sessions for Robert J. - Eric Clapton, not really a concert as it's all shot in studio's, but well worth a look.


I'm gonna look into this on netflix


----------



## Bailman

Ohmen said:


> Two of my favorites that aren't listed here are:
> Metallica: S&M with the San Francisco Symphony
> Alice in Chains: Unplugged


I know AIC unplugged is excellent audio, have the CD... How is the audio/vdeo on the dvd? I never thought of checking this out through rental.


----------



## Steven Midkiff

Over all BEST sounding concert dvd I've ever heard is Peter Gabriel's "Still Growing Up/Live and Unwrapped". That is the way a concert should sound, fabulous mix. It looks great too, great video work. The sound of this dvd should be a benchmark, a place all others need to aspire too. While not a bad sounding disc, I wish PULSE from Floyd sounded this great! 

Has anybody else seen/heard the "Rush in Rio" concert dvd? I seem to have a problem with this one. No matter what I do, no matter what settings I use on my Yamaha 6200 receiver, Geddy Lee's voice is lost behind the music. You can barely hear him.

I find it hard to believe they could have released this concert dvd with the mix so far off. Seems strange.


----------



## Ohmen

Bailman said:


> I know AIC unplugged is excellent audio, have the CD... How is the audio/vdeo on the dvd? I never thought of checking this out through rental.


It may be my favorite concert DVD. The only hiccup is that it is not wide screen.


----------



## Guest

Ayreonaut said:


> I have three Netflix queues, one of them is exclusively concerts.
> 
> Some that I have enjoyed:
> 
> Diana Krall: Live in Paris
> Eagles: Hell Freezes Over
> Eric Clapton Unplugged



All those plus Nora Jones: Live in New Orleans :yes:

I'll have to check out the orchestras. I used to play for Carolina Youth Symphony and Greenville Symphony Orchestra, which is where I got my insatiable appetite for high fi and my unwavering ear for the expensive stuff:devil:

Sam


----------



## Ohmen

Steven Midkiff said:


> Has anybody else seen/heard the "Rush in Rio" concert dvd? I seem to have a problem with this one. No matter what I do, no matter what settings I use on my Yamaha 6200 receiver, Geddy Lee's voice is lost behind the music. You can barely hear him.
> 
> I find it hard to believe they could have released this concert dvd with the mix so far off. Seems strange.


Although I haven't heard this DVD I recently listened to the RUSH R30 DVD concert and was disappointed with the audio. There was so much echo or a hall kind of sound to it that I couldn't enjoy it. I thought it must be my setup but I switched my receiver to the pure mode which removes all processing and the result was the same.


----------

